

Minneapolis Blogger's Case Now on First-Amendment Appeal - tokenadult
http://www.tcdailyplanet.net/news/2012/06/05/first-amendment-blogger-johnny-northside-and-jerry-moore-saga-continues

======
pdubs
I don't get it. The jury found that Hoff's statements on the blog were "not
untrue", but he's guilty of "tortious interference". Could someone with a
better understanding of civil law clarify how exactly that works?

~~~
tokenadult
The best-considered view is that the trial court muffed up. Truth is well
known to be a defense against a defamation claim, but because the lawyers for
Jerry Moore made a claim of tortious interference with Moore's employment, the
trial court judge got confused, perhaps with assistance from lawyers who
argued the case poorly on both sides, and still allowed a verdict of liability
and a LARGE damage award. Most observers here in Minnesota with legal training
have been expecting this odd trial court result to be reversed on appeal. Now
the appeal is in process.

